
The problem with "Big Data" - jchrisa
http://evilmartini.com/post/7946263965/prob-w-bigdata
======
rfrey
Author is trying too hard to be notorious. To me it comes off as an un-funny
Ted Dziuba.[1]

[1] Yeah, one could argue that Ted himself is an unfunny Ted Dziuba, but
that's a different debate.

~~~
hammock
What do you mean "trying to be notorious"?

I found the entire article to be effing hilarious. Great writing style. And
useful info too- I work in a place where we encounter this stuff, and it
really is all about asking the right questions.

------
Jach
tl;dr: Google uses Big Data techniques because they have a problem to solve,
unnamed companies X,Y,Z try making a business out of just the Big Data
techniques without a problem to solve, and this pisses the guy off.

~~~
knowtheory
No I don't think that's right. Randall's complaint is that there are people
fetishizing big data, as well as cargo culting.

------
gfodor
I'm sorry, but all I see here is a giant strawman. Which companies is he
talking about? What are examples where they've claimed to be using big data in
an unjustified way?

~~~
btcoal
As a stats person, I've seen lots of job postings for "data scientists" that
are along the lines of "We need someone to turn our massive amount of data
into profit!" I hesitate to name names, but if you search for data scientist
jobs you will see what I'm talking about. My reaction is always, "Great, but
what business question are you trying to answer?"

------
dscape
People who are interested in smalldata check smalldata.org and #smalldata on
freenode

------
next_guy
no connection no real reference to anything. this is nothing more than self-
adulation of someone who thinks he knows the truth about a certain topic. how
foolish and shortsighted!

